# Frame limiter



## micsterni14 (30. Juli 2013)

Kennt jemand ein kleines Tool um die FPS auf zbsp 60 festzulegen?


----------



## Scalon (30. Juli 2013)

Wenn man wüsste was du für eine Grafikkarte/Bildschirm hast wäre es einfacher 
Grundsätzlich kannst du entweder  V-Sync benutzen, bei Nvidia Karten den Nvidia Inspector oder bei Radeon Karten RadeonPro


----------



## Jeretxxo (30. Juli 2013)

Ich benutz statt des verbuggten Radeon Pro lieber die kostenlose Version von Bandicam, ist eigentlich eine Aufnahme Software, hat aber auch einen Framelimiter mit an Board und funktioniert auch wirklich bei allen Spielen, Radeon Pro hat mir zu oft Probleme verusacht, selbst beim einfachen Vsync scheitert es bei manchen Spielen. 
Bandicam funktioniert mit jeder Grafikkarte unter dem Menüpunkt FPS "FPS Limit setzen" Haken rein, gewünschte Framerate eingeben und den Haken "nur bei der Aufnahme" wegmachen, Tool minimieren und losspielen. Klappt wunderbar.

Bei Nvidia würde ich jedoch den Inspector vorziehen.


----------



## CSOger (30. Juli 2013)

Benutze dafür Radeon Pro was bei mir ohne Probleme läuft.

Für 60 Fps wie schon gesagt V-Sync,Dynamic V-Sync oder bei Nvidia Adaptive V-Sync benutzen.


----------



## Affliction (30. Juli 2013)

micsterni14 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ein kleines Tool um die FPS auf zbsp 60 festzulegen?



Was hat man davon?


----------



## Scalon (30. Juli 2013)

4303 schrieb:


> Was hat man davon?


Stromsparen und Leistung sparen -> leiser


----------



## Jeretxxo (30. Juli 2013)

4303 schrieb:


> Was hat man davon?


 
Satt Beispielsweise 90 FPS ins Nirvana zu generieren, wo man nur bspw. einen 60 Hz Monitor hat, begrenzt man die Grafikkarte auf 60 Frames um nicht unnötig Energie zu verblaßen und somit auch weniger Hitze zu generieren.
Und hat eben nicht den Nachteil von Vsync. (Damit meine ich kein adaptives Vsync)


----------



## Affliction (30. Juli 2013)

Aha, dankeschön. 

...wieder was dazu gelernt.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (30. Juli 2013)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Ich benutz statt des *verbuggten Radeon Pro* lieber die kostenlose Version von Bandicam, ist eigentlich eine Aufnahme Software, hat aber auch einen Framelimiter mit an Board und funktioniert auch wirklich bei allen Spielen, Radeon Pro hat mir zu oft Probleme verusacht, selbst beim einfachen Vsync scheitert es bei manchen Spielen.


 
Seit der Version 1.1.1.0 läuft RadeonPro wie geschmiert. Da buggt bei mir nix mehr rum 
Vor allem der Adaptive VSync ist 
Ebenso wie SMAA und die Möglichkeit Ingame das alles per Tastendruck zu aktivieren ist 

Kann es sein das du noch ne alte Version von RadeonPro nutzt anstatt des aktuellen 1.1.1.0 Releases vom 13.April?


----------



## Jeretxxo (30. Juli 2013)

Dann Spiel mal bspw. damit einen der S.t.a.l.k.e.r Teile und versuchs mal mit Vsync, Adaptiv Vsync oder Framelimiter.

Erm nein, ich update regelmäßig meine Software. 
Und so lange hab ich meine Radeon Karte nichtmal. Ich geh doch nicht extra ins Archiv und such mir eine veraltete Version raus.

Ausserdem gab es auch noch ein paar andere Probleme.
Verschiedene AA Modi führen zum Treiberreset, aktivier ich selbige Ingame funktioniert der selbe Modi, verfälschte Texturfilter, nur um mal ein paar Beispiele zu nennen.

Ich kann auch von mir behaupten, das ich nicht zu blöd bin das Tool zu benutzen, weil es bei einigen Spielen mit meinen Fav. Einstellungen geht, bei anderen werden sie nicht übernommen, oder führen zu fehlern, ausserdem werden einige Launcher von dem Programm nicht richtig erkannt, wenn ich den Launcher extra einbinde, so kann es dann auch nicht funktionieren.


Ich finde das Tool ja an und für sich nicht schlecht, es funktioniert nur bei einigen Sachen schlecht/gar nicht oder es verursacht Treiberprobleme.
Eventuell liegt das auch an der HD 7xxx Reihe, ich habe damit jedenfalls öfter Probleme gehabt, ohne läuft alles wunderbar.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (30. Juli 2013)

VSync oder DXtory, für mein Crossfire Gespann nutze ich Dxtory.



4303 schrieb:


> Was hat man davon?



Weniger Verbrauch, bei 60Hz bingen mehr als 60fps eh nichts, keine Microruckler bei Crossfire beispielsweise, kein Tearing.


----------



## Darkknightrippper (30. Juli 2013)

Ich benutze den RivaTuner Statistics Server, der mit dem Afterburner mitgeliefert wird.


----------



## micsterni14 (31. Juli 2013)

Es geht speziell um CoH 1 das mit der 660ti mit ~150fps läuft, 60fps wären aber für den Bildschirm(60hz) völlig ausreichend. 

Ich habe auch zugegebenermaßen nur sehr kurz herumexperimentiert, da ich abends keine Zeit mehr hatte.

Am liebsten wäre es mir natürlich über die NVIDIAsystemsteuerung zbsp.

Nvidiaexperience unterstützt CoH scheinbar nicht:-/

Mfg


----------



## AnonHome1234 (31. Juli 2013)

Dann schalt Vertikale Synchronisation (VSync) hinzu und gut.

http://alt.3dcenter.org/artikel/2004/03-12_a.php


----------



## micsterni14 (31. Juli 2013)

Dann läuft es mit 25fps, ...schlecht.

Ok,mein Fehler, habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen.

Mfg


----------



## AnonHome1234 (31. Juli 2013)

Sollte eigentlich nicht, was hast du für einen Monitor?
Glaube bei VSync gibt es auch noch Unterschiede zwischen Adaptive VSync und normales VSync.
Vielleicht erkennt deine GPU deinen Monitor nur mit 30Hz?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (31. Juli 2013)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Sollte eigentlich nicht, was hast du für einen Monitor?
> Glaube bei VSync gibt es auch noch Unterschiede zwischen Adaptive VSync und normales VSync.
> Vielleicht erkennt deine GPU deinen Monitor nur mit 30Hz?


 
Ich glaub die 30 FPS kommen eher vom *fehlenden Triple-Buffering* wenns unrer 60 FPS geht. 
Das kann man aber nun auch für DirectX mit RadeonPro aktivieren. Funktioniert aber leider bei mir nicht mit allen Games ganz korrekt.
Und *adaptiven VSync* gibts bei *AMD nur per Tool* (RadeonPro) - im Treiber isses nur bei NVidia implementiert.

Und VSync ist nicht bei jedem Game sinnvoll.
Manche Games reagieren darauf mit schwammiger Steuerung (bei mir isses BF3) oder einer hohen Eingabeverzögerung.

Deswegen ist ein Framelimiter da besser.
Man muß ihn ja nicht auf 60 FPS einstellen.
120 FPS sind auch möglich.
Ich hab z.B. mein altes Unreal Tournament mit 120 FPS per RadeonPro laufen.
60 FPS oder Vsync kommen mir bei UT irgendwie schwammig vor - und wenn ich keinen Framelimiter einsetze dann hab ich 500 FPS und leichtes Spulenfiepen.


----------



## micsterni14 (31. Juli 2013)

Spiele auf JVC Flachbildfernseher mit 60Hz....


----------



## Scalon (1. August 2013)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> [...]
> Und VSync ist nicht bei jedem Game sinnvoll.
> Manche Games reagieren darauf mit schwammiger Steuerung (bei mir isses BF3) oder einer hohen Eingabeverzögerung.
> [...]



Manche? Ich denke doch eher alle, denn sobald VSync aktiviert wird, wird doch gebufferd und je nachdem welches Buffering gewählt wird, steigt die Eingabeverzögerung


----------

